# Inks so far



## Conch times (Aug 18, 2012)

Just showing the inks I have been able to come up with so far, most I dug myself however my newest and probably my oldest would be the little joker right up front! Thank you Mr. Jim!  I love the little guy like he was one of my own []












  If anyone has any they would part with LMK,  Thanks.


----------



## Dugout (Aug 18, 2012)

Wow Jay that's a lot for such a short time. Nice bunch!


----------



## epackage (Aug 18, 2012)

[]


----------



## Plumbata (Aug 18, 2012)

Very nice! I see some great color in there. What is the true color of the seemingly smokey olive colored cone in the center? Have ya posted better pics of it before? Dunno if it is the light/surroundings but it looks like a very unusually (and thus valuable) colored piece. That light amber umbrella on the right is very pretty as well. Great finds man!


----------



## Conch times (Aug 18, 2012)

Any time anyone wants to see something I post just ask, I love to here what you guys think of what I have been lucky enough to find.
  Most of my stuff is in dug condition so they only show there true colors when they are wet.


----------



## Plumbata (Aug 18, 2012)

Thanks for taking the time to take a picture, but now they both look darker than before![]

 Regardless, they are very nice bottles. I've never been lucky enough to find anything but common Carter's cones, in common colors. I guess people in the Keys liked to do a whole bunch of letter writing back then. Perhaps they liked to brag to their mainland relatives about the superior climate and pleasure activities down there, that would use up lotsa ink. [8D]


----------



## Conch times (Aug 18, 2012)

Anytime, I was very lucky with the cone inks that's for sure!  Mainly the aqua ones but that's ok I like them all, i love how even the common ones have there own little tweaks as far as color, size, shape and even the different lips on them.  I'm not sure they had all the fun stuff we have down here now back then but I guess the weather has always been the same! It's not as wonderful as everyone thinks either, I went out spearing last week and the vis was only about 60'! I mean come on. [].


----------



## dollarbill (Aug 18, 2012)

Wow that looks like a great start there Jay .You have some really nice one there.Thanks for the show.
   Bill


----------



## Conch times (Aug 18, 2012)

Thank you Mr. Bill, someday I hope to make it as grand as your collection!


----------



## madman (Aug 18, 2012)

nice inks bill!


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 22, 2012)

> I was very lucky with the cone inks that's for sure!


 
 Hey Jay,

 Great ink phalanx, sir. You've done enviably in the Umbrella Department, as well. I wanna see a closer look at that hexagonal guy in the front, if you have a chance, please.

 There may be mucilage amongst em... [8D]





From.


----------

